# Hello =)



## JumperDreams94 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, it's another UHBer coming to invade the planet!!

My name is Caela, hunter/jumpers is my passion, I've ridden about 4 years and I don't own a horse. I used to lease a fantastic mare named Angel, but now I'm at a different barn and I'm currently riding a big warmblood mare named Bridget. I show in Low Children's right now and I have a show coming up on Saturday wooo. Soo I used to be on this board but I forgot my username, so I'm back!! I'll see everyone around. =]


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi, Caela!  It's Maggie. not that the name doesn't already give that away haha.


----------



## JumperDreams94 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yayy Maggie. We shal ltotally overtake this board haha.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Caela.  Have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum Caela.


----------

